# New Kimber ...Wow!



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got this Ultra SIS in and put a slim compact Esmeralda grip on today. Went to the range during lunch and shot 175 rounds and not a single ftf. It was a tack driver at the 10' and 21' distance. Better than I can shoot! I can't believe I like it even more than my Ultra CDP. Let me know what you think of Esmeralda grips. I know they are a little differnt ( I normally use VZs), but they felt great and look pretty cool...... I think.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That is one sweet looking gun! :smt023


----------



## danielray (Jan 13, 2009)

That's really nice. I like those grips on that gun.


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

Todd said:


> That is one sweet looking gun! :smt023


Thanks!


----------



## nat04z06 (Nov 13, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm a Kimber fanatic and my next purchase is gonna be the SIS. Yours is sweet!


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice gun.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

rbwomble said:


> I just got this Ultra SIS in and put a slim compact Esmeralda grip on today. Went to the range during lunch and shot 175 rounds and not a single ftf. It was a tack driver at the 10' and 21' distance. Better than I can shoot! I can't believe I like it even more than my Ultra CDP. Let me know what you think of Esmeralda grips. I know they are a little differnt ( I normally use VZs), but they felt great and look pretty cool...... I think.


That is a very hot looking gun. I have never heard of those grips but I have to say I'll be looking them up. I'm a fan of their looks, if they feel that good I'll be getting a set myself.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

The grips do indeed look stunning on your SIS... congratulations.


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm like you, I am really a VZ grip fan, but those grips that you have look absolutely great on your SIS! Very nice pistol.:smt023


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking gun.


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your compliments. Now if I can shoot it as GOOD as it looks.


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats, I love how accurate Kimbers are.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Pretty Gun and the grips really look great!


----------

